# Best custom made traditional bow



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

What do you all feel is the best custom made recurve bow and why


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

No real answer to this as there are a huge amount of great built custom bows. So i will just answer with the one i like best: Bob Lee. There is no bow better than a Bob Lee


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

There simply isnt an answer to that. Its like saying "what is the best motorized vehicle?"

There are all sorts of different goals behind various bows being built. The max performance bow probably isnt the same as the best craftsmanship and the best durability is probably another. Some people like elaborate woodwork, some like simple construction with lots of G10. And theres a huge variety of styles - great 50s style differ from great super recurves and theres everything in between. You can get a custom one piece bow or a custom ILF bow.


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

Impossible question, go to a traditional rendezvous this spring shoot a lot of bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

OP, you have to narrow it down to what you want it for.

There are literally 1000 amazing custom bowyers in the US..... anyone of them you would be happy with.

It is important to try a bunch of different style bows as what you will find is that you will gravitate to a certain style.


----------



## Mbugland (Sep 26, 2016)

As much as I can agree with all.... way too many options.

For myself, my next bow will be another Hurst, bows are beautifully craft, timeless style, draw smooth out to 32. And more so, the bowyer has been enjoyable to talk to at several shoots and work with on other things.

That said, ones I wouldn’t pass by on the way: Wengard, Toelke, or Centuar bows are beautiful pieces of art..... but nothing I’ve seen tops a Silvertip. Never found one set up for a 32” draw so don’t know if i’ll Find one for myself.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

It took me a loooooonnnng time to find the answer to your question - mine. or at least until I find something better.

Bowmania


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have shot a fair number of different bows in my life and my favorites are all very different in style and philosophy.

I like the Bear Super Kodiak 60” because it is economical, a pure hunter, is very forgiving. It doesn’t do anything best but does everything good. This one is not a custom though.

My favorite longbow is the Allen Boice Liberty English. Hill-ish style with string follow design. Slow and slightly heavy for a longbow but soaks up vibration and just releases smooth. I still don’t know why I sold it but it was in my early days of trad and I wanted to try them all.

Black Widow still makes a crazy good bow. My 45 lb MAII was so dead in the hand andit was like you couldn’t tell you had just shot an arrow. Silky smooth draw too. One of the finest ever. 

The Black Widow PL longbow I had was like an extension of your body. It weighed hardly anything and just pointed naturally. Super smooth stackless draw as with all BWs. 

I still want to try a Blacktail, Centaur, and an A&H. Also, BW PTF.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

*How about target shooting? Which custom traditional bow you have tried helped you get the best grouping? Traditional means shooting off the shelf (whether longbow or recurve).*


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

This qualifies as a "Best bow" if you want a looker....do you have $9,000 laying around?

Hand carved Blacktail


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't give you the "best" recurve, but I sure like my A&H ACS longbow.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

There's lots of bowyers who I would say are elite craftsmen(persons?) and their work is astounding to look at and with decent performance. There's also those who push the envelope for performance and innovation.
"Best" would be so subjective that 20 people would give you 20 different answers. I do like many bowyers work as pieces yet I have grown to love ultra modern limbs so if it was me, I'd be looking at an ILF riser only and buy the limbs "off the peg". 
I have and love Caribows, blacktail, Toelke, Dryad among others but my favourite riser is Mins. But if I was to pick one now for limbs and a riser, I'd probably go Dryad....... a good balance of performance, looks and options.


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

I’ve been looking at the black widow pa one piece ironwood just love the look of that bow


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 16, 2008)

lameduck said:


> *How about target shooting? Which custom traditional bow you have tried helped you get the best grouping? Traditional means shooting off the shelf (whether longbow or recurve).*


Many people from back in the age when traditional bows were just bows, used arrow rests and sights.

So no, you don’t have to shoot off the shelf to be traditional....or shoot bare bow.


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

I plan on shooting off the shelf and no sights


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Black Widows are high quality bows. Looks are subjective but I think they look good and they have a nice finish. They are also well known for durability. And they are as "accurate" as any quality one piece bow. There are faster bows out there but Black Widows are by no means slow. 

Assuming you like the way the grip fits(they have multiple grip shape options) its probably a good choice.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

IMO there in no _one _best recurve made. The best one is the one that is best _for you_*.*


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I am a longbow guy but as for recurves I shoot a log riser Tall Tines the best.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

There is no right answer to this question! The best for any particular guy is the one he likes and shoots the best. That differs greatly from person to person. Your question is totally subjective, depending on who you are asking it to!!!!

For me, there are 2 right at the top! Primal Tech recurve/longbow(I have both limbs for the same riser) and Sarrels Blueridge takedown longbow. Those are the bows I like and shoot the best!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

How many times is this question asked? About a gazillion. And the answers given are mostly correct....there is no best. You need to figure it out in your case, or just start spending money on other people's best and end up with a skinny wallet and bows for sale on the classified. I wouldn't even consider answering with a name, it's just too subjective, and money isn't an indicator of quality either so don't fall into that trap unless you have so much cash on hand you just have to throw some at bows.  I haven't seen any custom yet that I like better than a 1970 Bear Super Kodiak, but that's me. I like to buy what I shoot well.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

I love the replies here! 

There is no best. 

My recommendation . . . Shop the grip. For me, that is the most important part. It connects you to the bow. After that, you can evaluate things like smooth pull, quiet shot, speed, etc. Have fun with it! Shoot a ton of bows, if possible. Finally, once you decide, invest in you not gear.


----------



## akaSamson (Dec 11, 2011)

Another vote for go to a rendezvous and shoot a bunch of them. That being said, I still shoot an OG Mike Fedora longbow and a Bear Kodiak Magnum. When it comes to recurves, I do prefer a 1 piece. I know I'm in the minority on that one.


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

akaSamson said:


> Another vote for go to a rendezvous and shoot a bunch of them. That being said, I still shoot an OG Mike Fedora longbow and a Bear Kodiak Magnum. When it comes to recurves, I do prefer a 1 piece. I know I'm in the minority on that one.


That’s where I’m at I prefer a one piece also shooting a Pearson cougar now


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

The point of 'custom' is personalization, both in performance/handling characteristics, as well as aesthetics. Any honest answer from one individual it meaningless in application to another. I really like my custom Border Covert Hunter. Some other might hate it, and for good reason.

As I was once told by a VC, "Whatever Man."


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i happen to dig this one 
its the best to me lol

thats what best should be,
best in your own eyes.


----------



## Twotimer (Dec 6, 2020)

The worst custom bows I ever shot was, amazing and wonderful.anyone around that remembers me from days gone by know I owned and shot a lot of bows.j would go to the southeastern sectional tournament and shoot 3/4 bows over the weekend and change in the middle of a match.as someone stated,grip is an important equation to consider.try and shoot as many as you can, and if you find the answer, please share, regards, Twotimer


----------



## Twotimer (Dec 6, 2020)

The one bow i let get away about 15/18 years ago that I wish I still had, was a 52"[email protected]" 2 piece,"longbow"made by, Mike Treadway I traded it to a guy in Alaska.i have not, personally saw another, longbow, that short since I got rid of it.it was a marvel.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Stalker. South Cox builds a great bow.


----------



## longhunter1762 (Jan 22, 2007)

For recurves, I'm partial to my Schafer Silvertips & my Widows. For longbows, I have an Eagle Wing & a Hill Country. Those have seemed to work best for ME & my shooting style over they years. I've also owned Blacktails, Habu's, Fedoras, Toelke's, Cari-Bows, & I've shot Tall Tines, Palmers, Big Jim's, and still have 4 Bears & a Martin. Like it's been stated earlier, the best thing to do is go to a trad rendevous or a dealer and handle/shoot as many as you can. For me, I'll agree-it's all about the grip and how it feels/fits your hand. A less than perfect feeling grip will have you adjusting your bow hand until you find that "sweet spot." Not necessarily a bad thing, but takes time to ensure you're gripping the bow exactly the same way on each shot. After that, consistency becomes easier!


----------



## goinpostal2009 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hard to say.
I've shot several different customs and some to me weren't that good. Overrated comes to mind. 
The good ones-Shrew,Wes Wallace,Stalker,Bigfoot.
My personal favorite:Cari-Bow Tuktu EX. Abe Penner makes a fantastic bow.


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

Have owned alot of traditional bows in my 45 yrs of traditional shooting, I now shoot Hill Country longbow for 3ds, and a Hill Country Static recurve for hunting, the recurve is 48 lbs and it shoots a Victory Carbon Trad arrow at 650 grains like a dart. Haven't lost a deer yet with this set up and the 175 3 blade VPA makes blood trail easy to follow.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know if it is the best, but a Schafer Silvertip is my favorite. When you tire of it, they sell very quickly. I've probably owned a dozen and don't believe that I've ever lost money on one.


----------



## meatCKR (Sep 29, 2011)

Best word in Archery is "Options". Given that, I'd say an ILF rig like a Dryad Epic. Lot's of different limb options - some expensive, some less expensive.


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

For the money, Hill Country


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I like going postals comment above...its right on. 

I too have shot some custom bows from a couple of the top bowyers( you would know them)....and though the build quality was excellent...I just didn’t like them as much as other options.....which points out one of the keys to buying these; test drive before you blow brand new bow money on them If you can. 

Buying a used bow in good condition is a good option...I did that...and I sold the bows again to someone that did love them for about what I paid...instead of losing 1/2 of my investment.

—-


----------

